# How much exercise is appropriate?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rosie can have all the exercise she wants. You just want to limit the amount of walking and running on hard pavement. In grass or snow she can run to her little hearts content.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I wish I had the answer. I am not an expert, but I would think as long as it is walking and not running, they should be able to walk 2 miles. I mean if they were in the wild, I would think that was a cake walk. Like I said, I am not an expert. Maybe someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Rosie can have all the exercise she wants. You just want to limit the amount of walking and running on hard pavement. In grass or snow she can run to her little hearts content.


Pretty much agree with this. Also- forced exercise is one thing and free exercise is another. Free exercise can pretty much be whatever, but you'll want to limit the forced exercise (walking on leash, fetch) until her joints have developed some more.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmm...so maybe my question should be, "How much FORCED exercise is appropriate?" Because I guess that's really what I'm asking. I'm not so worried about how much she runs around in the yard, because that's her choice. But, I don't want to take her on too many long walks if it's going to damage her bones & joints.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are the recommendations from the Hovan Slow Growth Plan, which is generally very concerned about good joint development. From looking at this, it sounds like walking 2-3 miles on a leash is no problem for a pup her age, especially if you work her up to it gradually. Happy walking!

Taken from http://www.jrsgoldenangels.com/slowgrow.html

Exercise Recommendations

Exercise is a vital component of the Slow Grow Plan. An active puppy can eat more food, and thus will be more
assured of getting enough nutrients. Furthermore, his muscle-to-fat ratio will be more favorable, reinforcing the
desired goal of a slowed rate of growth. And the stronger muscles will properly support the skeletal system, which
combined with greater coordination, will help protect him from injury.

Free-walking is a suitable exercise for dogs of any age, because it permits them to choose their own pace and level of
exertion. Of course, this must be done in a safe environment. While this may not possible on a regular basis for most
people, perhaps it can be a special weekend treat. And walking on leash is certainly an acceptable alternative.

Begin with approximately 1/2 mile walks with the 8 week old pup, 4-5 days per week. Add about 1/2 mile every other
week. If you fall behind schedule, do not jump ahead to make up for lost weeks. Instead, resume where you left off.
If there has been an extended layoff, begin back several weeks and build up again, as below. An exercise level of 3
miles per day, 4-5 times per week, will result in a fit, healthy puppy. Of course, as with any exercise, be very cautious
in hot weather; cold is rarely a problem.

8 wks. old = 1/2 mile, 4-5 times weekly 14 wks. = 2 miles, 4-5 times weekly

10 wks. = 1 mile, 4-5 times weekly 16 wks. = 2-1/2 miles, 4-5 times weekly

12 wks. = 1-1/2 miles, 4-5 times weekly 18 wks. = 3 miles, 4-5 times weekly


Do not jog, bike, or otherwise roadwork a young Golden under 4 months of age. Prior to beginning these types of
more stressful exercises, it is advisable obtain a preliminary OFA hip evaluation. Only puppies with a preliminary
rating of “Good” or above should be considered candidates for this more serious athletic training. Always build speed
and distance very gradually.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, Maya's Mom! That's just the type of info I was looking for. I really appreciate it!


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

I usually do an 1 1/4 hour walk in the morning and the same in the evening. It takes that long because Bailey stops all the time and sniffs around and sometimes we meet people and I chat with them. I would say it's probably 1.5 to 2 miles each time, not sure exactly. Unfortunately we just have paved walk ways here and a few times she walks on grass, but i am not really walking fast and besides that I have always my son in the stroller with us too.
She never seems to be tired, of course she naps after the walks but she anyway naps during the day also without walks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maya's Mom said:


> Begin with approximately 1/2 mile walks with the 8 week old pup, 4-5 days per week. Add about 1/2 mile every other
> week. If you fall behind schedule, do not jump ahead to make up for lost weeks. Instead, resume where you left off.
> If there has been an extended layoff, begin back several weeks and build up again, as below. An exercise level of 3
> miles per day, 4-5 times per week, will result in a fit, healthy puppy. Of course, as with any exercise, be very cautious
> ...


I'm big on walking/hiking daily with my dogs BUT not so much with young pups- playing is more what I think of for them or little ten minute long jaunts. I was surprised to see a mile recommended for a ten week old pup- it seems far for a little tyke.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm big on walking/hiking daily with my dogs BUT not so much with young pups- playing is more what I think of for them or little ten minute long jaunts. I was surprised to see a mile recommended for a ten week old pup- it seems far for a little tyke.


Comet was doing off-leash woods walks at that age, so he was choosing his own amount of running. Around 3/4 of a mile, he'd stop running around so much and just start following me, so I took that as a clue that he'd had enough and I'd either carry him back or take a long break. By 12 or 14 weeks, he was going a mile or so without settling down like that.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I walk Bailey for an hour or so a day. She comes in and has the zoomies afterwards each and every time. Bailey has no problems with the distance and could go farther. I think we go about 3-4 miles? Bailey LOVES to walk with me.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Now Daisy is 6 months old, I give her longer walks each day, one in the afternoon which is her main one, we go to the dog friendly park where she has a run off lead for just about 5 or 10 minutes (so long as no one or other dogs are around), then once she has run off her main energy in the field, I walk her on the soft wooded paths. In total with her stops for sniffing and me admiring the wildlife, it's an hour or just over. 

Then she has a smaller walk in the evening for about half an hour over the local field, and again, if no one is around I let her off lead to run until she's tired herself, then it's home.

I have noticed that she would stay out walking forever if I left it to her!! She's never forced to go walkies, and is definately an outdoor girl (but I do keep it all limited at this stage). Morning times she never seems bothered to want to go out, so we don't, and late evenings we always play games before I go to bed. 

When she is fully grown I'll probably be out all afternoon with her and do lots more walking around the woods/park, which I can't wait to do. I love being out walking her as much as she loves her walks


----------



## sewandsew42 (Jan 11, 2010)

*puppies excercise*

hi, my puppy is 9 weeks today and my breeder says to start with very short walks, 5-10 mins, and gradually increase them, not going for long walks(45 mins) until about a year old. it is better to give your puppy 2 short walks rather than one long.
my vet told me a general rule is 1 minute walk for each week of their age,e.g a 30 week old puppy could have a 30 min walk each day.
they can have as much free play in the house and garden as they want.
i have also been told not to let her run up and down the stairs or jump in and out of the car until 1 year old. this is all to prevent too much pressure on their joints. hope this helps.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

sewandsew42 said:


> hi, my puppy is 9 weeks today and my breeder says to start with very short walks, 5-10 mins, and gradually increase them, not going for long walks(45 mins) until about a year old. it is better to give your puppy 2 short walks rather than one long.
> my vet told me a general rule is 1 minute walk for each week of their age,e.g a 30 week old puppy could have a 30 min walk each day.
> they can have as much free play in the house and garden as they want.
> i have also been told not to let her run up and down the stairs or jump in and out of the car until 1 year old. this is all to prevent too much pressure on their joints. hope this helps.


Wow! I had never heard to wait until they are a year old to walk for 45 minutes. I have to say, my puppy would be crazy if I had done it that way! She really needs her exercise. She is 10 months now and goes on several a day, but we go for a 45 minute walk most every day. We walk her in the woods on soft surfaces and off leash for most long walks, but she doesn't slow down or stop running in circles around us even after we've walked 4-5 miles. When she has walked less than 2 miles in a day, we definitely can tell. I have heard to be careful about running on stairs and jumping, and we have tried to follow that (not always with cooperation on her part)! Have others heard similar advice for limiting walking distances in older puppies?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there's a big difference between a walk on-leash and on the pavement and exercise time off leash on natural surfaces. I would hesitate to take a young dog on the leash and/or on the pavement for very long, but when they can set their own pace and the surface is more forgiving, I think they can do a lot more.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Minnesota Rosie said:


> Hmmm...so maybe my question should be, "How much FORCED exercise is appropriate?" Because I guess that's really what I'm asking. I'm not so worried about how much she runs around in the yard, because that's her choice. But, I don't want to take her on too many long walks if it's going to damage her bones & joints.


When I asked this question a few months ago I was told the walks should be 5 minutes per month of age. So 7 months equals 35 minutes. My question was specifically about hard surfaces such as pavement.


----------

